# getting a fishing kayak



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

what are your feelings on the mirage drive? is it more tiring than paddling? is it faster? pros/cons?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Lip Ripper said:


> what are your feelings on the mirage drive? is it more tiring than paddling? is it faster? pros/cons?



Almost every person that I have talked to that owns one, swears by them.


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

the mirage drive is nice for several reasons:
1. hands free, so you can make casts on the move
2. when fighting big fish that drag the boat around, you can pedal against the fish and put some serious leverage on it.
3. its just as fast as paddling -- they sell turbo fins that are worth the extra $$.

i'm a little disappointed with the durability of the hobie. it seems there are a lot of boats out there that are much more durable. if you go with the hobie buy a set of wheels for the thing because they will not hold up to much dragging. the paddle they include with the boat is junk -- too flimsy.

bottom line is the mirage drive is nice, but i feel that the whole package could use some work.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

hands free is nice but not trouble free.you have to maintain or else you will have some down time.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't like the peddal drive, but then again I got bad knees <LOL>. I guess as long as your legs are in good shape (and you still got cartiledge in them joints) they're not a bad deal. Faster then paddling to I've noticed.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

I've never tried the mirage drive but I can't help but think how they would do in the flats of the 757. I run aground back there and think that those fins would be broken in a day. I suppose it would work better in the open bay/ocean but the flats......... I just don't know.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

If you fish open water, or lots of tournaments... get it... otherwise it's just something else to remember to wash, or something else that's going to fail... plus it's not really kayaking ;D


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Agent VA said:


> I've never tried the mirage drive but I can't help but think how they would do in the flats of the 757. I run aground back there and think that those fins would be broken in a day. I suppose it would work better in the open bay/ocean but the flats......... I just don't know.


i looked at them hard, glad i didnt, when im inshore, 99% of the time water is 1' deep, and to get there, i gotta go over some even shallower water,so i would have to paddle anyway..

they would be sweet though for some longer paddles and deeper water.



Jesse


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

check charlestonfishing.com and sckayakfishing.com
there are a couple of guys on there that love their Hobies.


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

From what I have read, you have 2 choices with the mirage drive system.

1) Pull them up from the hole and paddle. Installation is supposed to be less than 30 seconds.

2) keep the fins up and flat to the bottom which adds about 1 inch to the bottom.





Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i looked at them hard, glad i didnt, when im inshore, 99% of the time water is 1' deep, and to get there, i gotta go over some even shallower water,so i would have to paddle anyway..
> 
> they would be sweet though for some longer paddles and deeper water.
> 
> ...


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

I am gonna take a good look at them this summer before the fall Striper season. Looks to be great for long paddles, deep water, trolling, and hands free casting. I fished the flats last week in Lynnhaven with a guy who had the foot pedals, shorter ones, and he had no problem. Plus they pull out real easy and go back in easy. I will still keep my scratched up Redfish for the 757 and oyster bars. It is serving me well as a first yak!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

when it's shallow, you pull up the drive...i dont get the big deal?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

HokieDJ said:


> From what I have read, you have 2 choices with the mirage drive system.
> 
> 1) Pull them up from the hole and paddle. Installation is supposed to be less than 30 seconds.
> 
> 2) keep the fins up and flat to the bottom which adds about 1 inch to the bottom.


yeah, i could keep the fins up, but they would get hit alot on the bottom, and on oysters, constantly.

my kayak is a month old, but if u looked at the bottom of it, you'd wonder wtf im doing to it.

they are really nice kayaks, just not what i was looking for for reallly shallow water fishing.

spending the 1600$ to have to paddle anyway

not to mention, surf launches have to be BRUTAL on those fins!


I would love to have the long hobie for some long paddles, next year ill be looking into another kayak, a long one. possibly a 16


Jesse


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

I have the Hobie Outback Mirage and YES I do love it. For launching or fishing very shallow...the fins do lock up fairly tight to the bottom of your kayak...or you can spend 20seconds and turn 2 thumb screws and lift the foot drive up. As far as tiring...your legs are stronger than your arms, so you'll go farther and faster using your legs than your arms. Also fishing "hands free" beats having thr paddle in your way when fishing. 
It also has some other options most kayaks don't have. You can buy their outrigger set up...which makes it near impossible to flip......and they even offer a sail which fits neatly into an already drilled hole in the boat and turn it into a small sailboat
It also comes with a rudder which you control with just a touch of your thumb.
Anyone interested should go to Hobiecat.com
and click on the kayak links and be sure to watch their online videos...they're impressive !!
My next kayak would only be a different model Hobie......I'm hooked on them.


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I have the Hobie Adventure and Hobie Outfitter and love them. I do launch from the surf without any problems but I must say, that I don't like fishing "skinny" water with them. I don't want to paddle any more and the oysters could cut up the mirage drive a bit. If you mostly fish this type of water, get a different kayak.

Open water, you can't beat them. A slow peddle in current lets you hold your position. I love being able to move away from the bridges while I'm fighting a fish.

just my opinion.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

who sells heritage yaks in the 757 tidewater area round here btw?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont think you get it, it's not just putting the fins up, it's removing the whole paddle drive...2 turns and lift, it's out. then it's a "normal" kayak.




Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah, i could keep the fins up, but they would get hit alot on the bottom, and on oysters, constantly.
> 
> my kayak is a month old, but if u looked at the bottom of it, you'd wonder wtf im doing to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> i dont think you get it, it's not just putting the fins up, it's removing the whole paddle drive...2 turns and lift, it's out. then it's a "normal" kayak.



Yeah, but w/o putting words in Jesse's mouth, what I think he was trying to say was if he normally fishes real skinny water and would need a 'normal' kayak, why spent $1600 for a product you couldn't use as intended?

When I fish the HRBT or CBBT I'm real jealous of the guys who can pedal, fish and hold position while I drift a country mile unhooking the fish. But for places like I was this weekend, the drive part just would have taken up room on the deck. I like 'em and think they're great for what they're designed to do, but I don't generally do that. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i peddled one at a demo and didnt like it. i'd go with a paddle for every situation. flats u can stand up and pole around with in the shallows, and in rough open water it helps to balance you by actually having ur paddle in the water.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> who sells heritage yaks in the 757 tidewater area round here btw?


Appomattox has the redfish if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

reelax84 said:


> i peddled one at a demo and didnt like it. i'd go with a paddle for every situation. flats u can stand up and pole around with in the shallows, and in rough open water it helps to balance you by actually having ur paddle in the water.


paddle will also help yah push off structure, and doubles as a weapon against sea monsters and fishin' buddies that get out of line.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

go to austinkayaks.com for heritage kayaks only 49 bucks to ship plus 15% off other stuff


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> paddle will also help yah push off structure, and doubles as a weapon against sea monsters and fishin' buddies that get out of line.


You still need a paddle with a Mirage drive. My Outback came standard with one. If the mirage drive gets damaged, you need a back up. The fins can come apart when you pedal very hard for a long time against the current. You need an Allen wrench to reinsert the rod and tighten. I learned this the hard way and always carry an allen wrench in the tackle box.

I think the Mirage drive is a way to go for all purpose fishing. Now that I go off shore a bit, I wished I had the Hobie Revolution, which is faster than the Outback.


----------

